
Translators: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QplQL5eAxlY
======
tomohawk
This is from 2014. Is there anything the State Department couldn't screw up
during the Clinton and Kerry years?

Here's an article from 2016, where things are still screwed up:

[https://qz.com/702668/afghan-translators-for-the-us-army-
who...](https://qz.com/702668/afghan-translators-for-the-us-army-who-were-
promised-visas-but-never-got-them/)

Fast forward to 2018 and this program is still not accomplishing its goal.

You have to wonder if things would have been different if Clinton, as
Secretary of State, had taken an interest in making this program succeed when
it was being stood up and the processes were being put in place. That's a
critical time for any program. Once the die has been cast, its really hard to
change things.

